# Strawberry Pics



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Well with ice-off just around the corner I decided to look at some pictures of previous trips and thought I would share a few, these really get the blood going. If your ever out and recognize the boat feel free to say hi, if your shore fishing and see me fishing close to shore feel free to swim out and join me and if you here or see me coming full speed ahead get the heck out of my way, lol. Thanks again for the help on how to post pictures, hopefully these turn out ok. See you up there in a couple of weeks! 8)

[attachment=7:3cxlm69e]Strawberry.jpg[/attachment:3cxlm69e][attachment=6:3cxlm69e]Strawberry9.jpg[/attachment:3cxlm69e][attachment=5:3cxlm69e]Strawberry3.jpg[/attachment:3cxlm69e][attachment=4:3cxlm69e]Strawberry4.jpg[/attachment:3cxlm69e][attachment=3:3cxlm69e]Strawberry8.jpg[/attachment:3cxlm69e][attachment=2:3cxlm69e]Strawberry7.jpg[/attachment:3cxlm69e][attachment=1:3cxlm69e]Strawberry5.jpg[/attachment:3cxlm69e][attachment=0:3cxlm69e]Strawberry6.jpg[/attachment:3cxlm69e]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. I was there today fishing SOFT WATER.  Not much, mind you, but some.

This isn't where I fished, but look at the bottom of the screen:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Pics You're right it does get the blood boiling. Ive always wanted to fish on one of those pontoon boats, looks fun.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice. I was there today fishing SOFT WATER.  Not much, mind you, but some.
> 
> This isn't where I fished, but look at the bottom of the screen:


Dude, that's almost enough to bring me to tears! Yep I'm going up there this week for sure now, I can't stand it any longer! Looks like I may be able to plan a week long Memorial trip after all. *-band-* *-band-* O*-- *OOO* --\O -*|*- -()/- -~|- *()* --\O


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

holman927 said:


> Nice Pics You're right it does get the blood boiling. Ive always wanted to fish on one of those pontoon boats, looks fun.


I have definately been spoiled because of it that's for sure. Can't imagine what life would be like without it, lol. Nothing better for fishing as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's a strawberry sunrise from last spring:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Here's a strawberry sunrise from last spring:


Oh man just to know its time to be slinging hooks into the water as the Sun is making its was over the mountain. I must say that is by far the best part of my day. Get to the Marina in the dark, turn on the lights in the boat so I can see what the heck i'm doing so I don't hit one of the other boats leaving the dock. hall butt to my area and once I get there again still dark, I get everything set up and I'm fishing by about the time that wonderfull sun starts to show her colors. Nothing freaking better in the whole world in my bood.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Uintaman we will have to get out camping, your fishing buddy can play with my fishing buddy and we will bolth get more fishing in. Is it just me or do the barbie poles catch all the fish?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Uintaman we will have to get out camping, your fishing buddy can play with my fishing buddy and we will bolth get more fishing in. Is it just me or do the barbie poles catch all the fish?


For sure man, yes my daughters my little pony pole is the shiznit. I'm thinking of buying one for myself. :mrgreen: Screw my nice expensive ones, lol. I'm planning a week long outing leading up to and after Memorial day weekend, something like the 19th through the 28th, lol, ok maybe a little more than a week. Have had a horrible last few months so we need to get away.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

If only we could troll pop gear with those noodle rods, think anyone would make fun of us ice fishing with those? We hooked into a huge but at the berry last year on the pink barbie rod with a pink spoon (get the idea daughter likes pink) and I couldn't get it to the boat. We will be down in the otter creek/piute area for memorial day if you head that way let us know...


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> If only we could troll pop gear with those noodle rods, think anyone would make fun of us ice fishing with those? We hooked into a huge but at the berry last year on the pink barbie rod with a pink spoon (get the idea daughter likes pink) and I couldn't get it to the boat. We will be down in the otter creek/piute area for memorial day if you head that way let us know...


Will do fore sure, I'll be at the berry all summer so lets go sometime, just let me know.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Will do...


----------

